# Temporal Anti-Aliasing.



## Homer Simpson (Oct 10, 2004)

When you install ATI Tool0.22 it does ask you turn turn off Temporal Anti-Aliasing.

I know it can be found  by going to the display control panel, click on the settings tab, then the advanced button, and go to the 3D tab.

Unfortunatley I have installed Omega 2.5.90 which does not have a 3D tab only an advanced 3D tab.

When in the 3D setting I can not find Temporal Anti-Aliasing


----------



## 420KILLA (Oct 11, 2004)

We already have a thread for this....why make another one?


----------

